# (AL) Int. Field Trial Champion At Stud !!



## magnumrunkennels (Sep 11, 2008)

Irish imported Int. Field Trial Champion at stud!! Magnum Run Kennels is proud to announce our new stud " My Black Oak " ! He is a powerfully built black lab male. He scored a 4/5 on his hips rating by the BVA and his eyes are cerf clear. Stud fee will be $ 750. Chilled semen available for shipment and frozen semen also available. Please call 205-253-3908 for details or email us at [email protected].


----------

